# Freigabesignal --> Ein/Aus-Impuls



## Onkel Dagobert (22 November 2008)

Hallo und Guten Abend,

kennt jemand ein Fertiggerät, welches aus einem Freigabesignal einen Einschalt- und einen Ausschaltimpuls generiert?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (22 November 2008)

Höchstens ne Logo oder sowas kleines.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 November 2008)

Hallo Ralle,

etwas kleines wäre gut, eine Logo wäre schon zu viel des guten. Es geht darum, mehrere Pumpen die eine Vorortsteuerung haben, zu schalten. Wir haben potenzialfreie Freigabesignale vorgesehen. Die Vorortsteuerungen haben jedoch eine externe Steuerungmöglichkeit über Ein/Aus-Taster. Ein kleines Gerät, welches die notwendigen Impulse generiert, würde einiges an Umbauarbeiten ersparen. Es muss doch irgendwo so etwas geben.

Versorgungsspannung 230V.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (23 November 2008)

Vielleicht sowas:

http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...ge_to_display=fromoutside&~cookies=1&cookie_nhttp://www2.produktinfo.conrad.com/...l-MULTIFUNKTIONS-ZEITRELAIS_7951_de-en-fr.pdf

2 davon in der Betriebsart Einschaltimpuls. Das Freigabesignal über einen Wechsler, beim Einschalten der Freigabe Zeitrelais 1 erzeugt Einschaltimpuls zum Einschalten, beim Wegschalten der Freigabe Zeitrelais 2 erzeugt einen "Einschaltimpuls" zum Ausschalten.

Es gibt sicher auch noch einfachere und preiswertere Zeitrelais, die diese Funktion unterstützen, das war mal so auf die Schnelle.


----------



## Kai (23 November 2008)

Siemens: SIRIUS Elektronische Zeitrelais 3RP

Siemens: Handbuch SIRIUS Elektronische Zeitrelais 3RP15

Moeller: Zeitrelais (Multifunktionsrelais DILET70, ETR4-69/70, ETR2-69)

ABB: Elektronisches Zeitrelais CT-MFS

Gruß Kai


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 November 2008)

Danke für die Tipps. Es geht natürlich nicht nur um die technische Umsetzung. Es muss sich am Ende auch rechnen. Multifunktionsrelais oder auch Zeitrelais mit Monofunktion scheiden von daher aus. Zumal man jeweils zwei von den Dingern benötigen würde.
Wenn sich keine wirtschaftliche Lösung findet, dann kommt halt ein Betriebsartenschalter in die Vorortsteuerungen (Fern-Aus-Vorort).

Gruß, Onkel


----------

